# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  YAZ - Artikels

## Agnes574

*Nieuwe pil moet menstruatieklachten beperken* 




> Een nieuwe anticonceptiepil moet ervoor zorgen dat vrouwen minder klachten hebben rond de menstruatie. 
> De nieuwe anticonceptiepil YAZ 24+4 heeft een innameschema met 24 pillen, gevolgd door een pilpauze van 4 dagen. Daarna beginnen ze onmiddellijk met een nieuwe strip. Gebruikelijk is dat de pil 21 dagen wordt geslikt en dat vervolgens 7 dagen wordt gestopt.


Voor het gehele artikel lees : http://www.gezondheid.be/index.cfm?f...rt&art_id=5856

----------


## Agnes574

*Yaz*,




> De nieuwe anticonceptiepil, Yaz, heeft twee speciale eigenschappen: haar samenstelling en haar originele wijze van toediening. Naar verluidt zouden vrouwen die deze pil nemen minder menstruatieklachten hebben en minder last hebben van acne. Bovendien zou het risico om de pil te vergeten kleiner zijn.


Voor het gehele artikel: http://www.e-gezondheid.be/een-antic.../actueel/1240#

----------


## kaatjekakel

Ik gebruik deze pil, bevalt prima. Geen stopweek, dus ook geen dagen waarop je geen pil slikt. Minder kans om te laat weer te beginnen. Alleen jammer dat ik bij moet betalen.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Kaatjekakel,

Is dat het enige nadeel aan deze pil? Dat je bij moet betalen? Of zijn er ook nog andere nadelen? Ben ik wel nieuwsgierig naar namelijk  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## kaatjekakel

Ik had altijd veel last van PMS, knallende hoofdpijn bijvoorbeeld. De klachten heb ik nu niet. In het begin wel wat last gehad van tussentijds ongesteld worden (beetje). Dat was na drie maanden over.

----------

